# طريقة تسعد مصر كلهــــا...



## kittyy (26 يناير 2006)

*طريقة تسعد مصر كلهــــا...*

حسنى مبارك مرة ركب الطيارة الخصوصى بتاعته وقال يتفسح هوا والمدام والولد الصغير.. ld: 

وقرركنوع من البعزقة يرمى 100 جنية من الطيارة ويسعد عيلة مصرية..  30:

مراتة قالتله طب ما ترمى خمسينتين وتسعد عيلتين مصريتين..  

راح أبنه قاله لأ ارمى خمسة وعشرين وأسعد اربع عوايل مصرية.. leasantr 

قالهم جننتونى . أنا هسأل الكابتن .. :friends: 

الكابتن قاله أفتكر ترمى نفسك وتريح الـ 70 مليون  :nunu0000:


----------



## Coptic Lady (26 يناير 2006)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


حلوة


احنا قربنا على ال 80 مليون يا بنتى كمان


ايييييييييييييييه اصبر على جار السو يا يرحل ياتجيله مصيبه تاخده*


----------



## ezzzak (27 يناير 2006)

لا افتكر انه نكدي ولو رمي نفسه 

هيرمي نفسه فوق ناطحه سحاب يوقعها ويموت الي فيها ويكون فيها نص الشعب المصري :t3:


----------



## Coptic Man (27 يناير 2006)

*ههههههههههههههههه

ايه النكت الخطرة دي يا كيتي 

ده احنا بنحب الريس وبعدين عايزين ايه اكتر من كده ده الشعب المصري ده عاوز الحرق 

يا مهشتكنا يا بشتكنا ياريس ده انتا والنعمة ريس كويس*


----------



## My Rock (27 يناير 2006)

هههههه نشكر الله موقعنا مش موجود في مصر, ولا كان اتلطش باقل من دقيقة هههه


----------



## kittyy (27 يناير 2006)

*خدوا الشوية دول..*

*أيه ياجدعان أنتوا هتوقعونا فى الغلط ليه .. دا مش انا اللى بقول يرمى نفسة من الطيارة . دا الكابتن .. :t17: *


*طب خدوا الشوية دول ..*

** واحد بخيل قال لعيالة اوعدكم اذا نجحتو في الامتحان هوديكم تتفرجوا على الأولاد اللى بياكلوا في كنتاكي *


** واحد مسطول راجع البيت كل مايحاول يفتح الباب يتطوح ، ابنه بص له من الشباك وقال له بابا أحدف لك المفتاح قاله الأب المفتاح معايا ياواد ... احدف خرم الباب *


** فيه وفد زار صدام ولما خلصوا طلع الوفد من عنده .. بعدها فكر صدام أنه يدخن سيجارة.. بيبص مالقاش الولاعة شك في الموضوع واتصل على البوابة وقال حققوا مع الكلاب الي خرجوا من عندي شكلهم طمعوا واخذوا ولاعتي الذهب.. بعدها بشوية شاف الولاعة واقعه تحت رجليه فقام أتصل بالبوابة مرة ثانية وقالهم لقيت الولاعة خليهم يمشوا.. قالولوا مانقدرش ياسيادة الريس قالهم ليه؟؟؟ قالولوا حققنا معاهم ياسيدي نصهم ماتوا اثناء التحقيق والنص الثاني اعترفوا .. *


** بعد هزيمة الزمالك أمام الأهلى خاف حازم أمام من غضب الجماهير قام لبس وحده ست وراح السوبر ماركت لقى وحده ست بتقوله أزيك ياحازم قالها حازم !!! وأنتى عرفتني منين..!! قاله انا حســـــام .. *


** واحد ؟؟؟؟؟ فحصه دكتور قاله عندك سرطان فى المخ قاله ؟؟؟؟؟؟ : الله اكبر ومنين جانى المخ*


** فيه واحد تخين راح للدكتور عشان ينقص من وزنه فقال له الدكتور ياكل سندوتش واحد الصبح وواحد الظهر وواحد بليل بس.. خرج التخين وهو نازل فكر فى حاجة وراح رجع تانى يسأل الدكتور وقاله: أمتى اكل السندوتش قبل الاكل او بعد الاكل ؟*


** فى واحد مراته دائما تقوله امى عندها الضغط هاتلها حبوب الضغط *
*قام قال ليها انت امك دى لو انا ما كنتش اتجوزتك كان مين هيجيبلها حبوب الضغط دى كل شوية..قالتله وانت لو ماكنتش أتجوزتنى امى كان جالها ضغط ..*


** فيه مره واحد نذل اتصل على برنامج الأهداءات بالراديو وقال اهدي اغنيه بابا فين الي كل ايتام العالم ... ههههههه*


** مره واحد هندي أتخانق مع واحد عربي وكان عاوز يقول له يا ابن الحرام ..... قاله: انت ماما واحـــد .. بابا كتيــــــر ..*


----------



## My Rock (27 يناير 2006)

محاولة رائعة يا كيتي في توجيه الانظار في زاوية ثانية حتى لا توقعي بمشكلة مع سيادة الرئيس


----------



## kittyy (27 يناير 2006)

*ميرسى My Rock*



			
				My Rock قال:
			
		

> محاولة رائعة يا كيتي في توجيه الانظار في زاوية ثانية حتى لا توقعي بمشكلة مع سيادة الرئيس


 

إحنــــا تلاميـــذك يابــاشا..   تيرارارارارار   :smil5:


----------



## My Rock (27 يناير 2006)

kittyy قال:
			
		

> إحنــــا تلاميـــذك يابــاشا.. تيرارارارارار :smil5:


 

تريدين تورطيني معاكي يا كيتي؟ حتى اذا سأل الريس من علمك هاي الشغلات, بتقولي روك علمني؟

انا اطلع منها احسن,,,


----------



## kittyy (27 يناير 2006)

*ماتقلقش ياريس..*



			
				My Rock قال:
			
		

> تريدين تورطيني معاكي يا كيتي؟ حتى اذا سأل الريس من علمك هاي الشغلات, بتقولي روك علمني؟
> 
> انا اطلع منها احسن,,,


 

*ماتقلقش ي ماى روك اباشا.. احنا كلنا فــــداك ياريـــــس .. :t31: *

*إلا أنت ماقولتليش يا ماى روك   :smil4:   هوا المنتدى هنا بيدخله ناس من اللهم احفظنا .. يجعل كلامنا خفيف عليهم ؟  :hlp: *

*على العموم احنا كلنا من هذا الموقع نعلن كامل ولاءنا للريس بتاعنا.. ونموت نموت ويحيا الريس..  :999: *


----------



## My Rock (27 يناير 2006)

*لا خذي راحتك على الاخر, انا بهزر بس*


----------



## Coptic Man (27 يناير 2006)

*فعلا روك هوه اللي علمنا الحورات دي كلها 

والف النكت نكته نكته 

ليه ياروك كده مش عجبك الرئيس بتاعنا حرام عليك 

تحيا جمهورية مصر العربية*


----------



## nabil (27 يناير 2006)

ياكرثة سودة لا لا لا لا اسمح ربنا اوصانا ان نطيع ونحترم الحكام كدة في زعل .


----------



## Coptic Man (27 يناير 2006)

nabil قال:
			
		

> ياكرثة سودة لا لا لا لا اسمح ربنا اوصانا ان نطيع ونحترم الحكام كدة في زعل .



*ايه يا نبيل يا حبيبي دا احنا دفنينه سوا :t6: 

ولا نسيت :vava: *


----------



## blackguitar (28 يناير 2006)

*لا شويه نكت رهيبه بالذات بتاعه الزمالك ههههههههههه*


----------



## nabil (29 يناير 2006)

عيب يامينا ..........ضاري على شمعتك تقيد!


----------



## Coptic Man (29 يناير 2006)

*قول كده طمنتني يا حبي

قولت الواد بقي ماشي تحت الحيط من ورايا  *


----------



## My Rock (29 يناير 2006)

مينا, اهديلك هذه الاغنية

قول عني ما تقول      نولي كان صعب الوصول

دا لا الريس و لا عشرة زيوه بيقدروا يمسوا شعرة مني, نسيت انا بحضر للتخرج و التوظف في ال ف بي اي؟


----------

